# "Customers Also Bought" under carousel



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

Is there any way to disable/get rid of the "Customers Also Bought" suggestions under the carousel on a FireHD 8.9?  I paid extra to avoid the special offers and I find this incessant marketing more irritating than useful.

Thanks,
Wally


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindleing said:


> Is there any way to disable/get rid of the "Customers Also Bought" suggestions under the carousel on a FireHD 8.9? I paid extra to avoid the special offers and I find this incessant marketing more irritating than useful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Wally


You can't disable it, but if you use your Fire in landscape mode, as I mostly do, it isn't visible. Note that for some apps, when the Carousel focus is on the app, information pertinent to the app is shown below. For a newspaper subscription, there is also a link to your back issues; for mail, a link to create a new message, and your appointments this week and your favorite contacts are shown.

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Menu (swipe down) -> More -> Applications -> Amazon Home Applications -> Hide


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

That annoyed me at first too until I figured out how to turn them off. Now I check them out every now and then.


----------



## Kindleing (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks, that did it.  Much nicer now...

Wally


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ireadbooks said:


> Menu (swipe down) -> More -> Applications -> Amazon Home Applications -> Hide


Thanks! It's a frequently asked question. Is that new, or have I missed it all along?

They don't bother me at all, but it's good to know as it's asked here a lot.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks! It's a frequently asked question. Is that new, or have I missed it all along?
> 
> They don't bother me at all, but it's good to know as it's asked here a lot.
> 
> Betsy


I think it's functionality they added in a pretty early update. . . .There's similar functionality for the PW when you have it in 'cover' mode.

They don't bother me on the Fires and on the PW I use list view.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think it's functionality they added in a pretty early update. . . .There's similar functionality for the PW when you have it in 'cover' mode.
> 
> They don't bother me on the Fires and on the PW I use list view.


Thanks, Ann. Googling it, I found no references to it before February of this year, and couldn't find a past discussion here...

Betsy


----------

